# Inlay notes by the compser/song-writer



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

If you think about it most releases by bands/projects/composers tend not to have any personal feelings expressed in the inlay, e.g. "this album is about... it was a gruelling writing process because..." etc. etc. - speaking in the first person.

What are people's opinions here on the absence of the composer/song-writer's thoughts? Would you generally rather not know, e.g. for fear of losing the artistic experience?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yup. If you're lucky enough to have _any_ commentary in a non-jazz album, it's probably by someone from another band or some stuck-up journo with stupid pants. Even most of the the canonized albums that make every Rolling Stone list don't tend to have notes from the artist.

For some reason it's seen as egocentric. Another thing is, most of them take themselves too seriously; if they were to write "this song is about... blah blah...", they're removing a level of participation and abstraction that's important to rock music. It can be redundant, like explaining a painting or a joke.

The remaster of The Stooges' Raw Power has some notes from Iggy, but they amount to "hey, I turned some knobs, now it's louder, ok, bye".


----------

